# Υποχρεωτική χρήση της Αγγλικής σε Ελληνική δημόσια αρχή



## socratisv (Nov 22, 2014)

Αναφέρομαι σε αυτό:
"Καταναλωτές που αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα και επιθυμούν να υποβάλουν παράπονο σε σχέση με προϊόν ή υπηρεσία που προμηθεύτηκαν από κράτος-μέλος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (συμπεριλαμβανομένων της Νορβηγίας και της Ισλανδίας), άλλο από τον τόπο διαμονής τους, μπορούν να απευθύνονται στο αντίστοιχο Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Καταναλωτή που λειτουργεί στη χώρα τους.

Οι καταναλωτές που διαμένουν στην Ελλάδα μπορούν να υποβάλουν τις αντίστοιχες καταγγελίες τους για την επίλυση των διασυνοριακών καταναλωτικών τους διαφορών με τη συμπλήρωση και την on-line υποβολή ειδικού (pdf) εντύπου διασυνοριακού παραπόνου ECCNET. Τονίζεται ότι η συμπλήρωση του εντύπου πρέπει να γίνεται στην Αγγλική γλώσσα."
Φυσικά, η ειδική φόρμα μπορεί να συμπληρωθεί σε οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα της Ε.Ε.

Πάμε και στο κερασάκι της τούρτας:Αξιότιμε κ. Β.,

Παρακαλούμε να γνωρίζετε ότι η καταγγελία σας σε βάρος της επιχείρησης "S", την οποία υποβάλλατε στο Δίκτυο Ευρωπαϊκών Κέντρων Καταναλωτή και έλαβε αριθμό καταχώρησης 1234567890, έχει απορριφθεί. Όπως αναφέρεται αναλυτικά στην ιστοσελίδα του Κέντρου http://www.synigoroskatanaloti.gr/index_ecc.html, η συμπλήρωση του ειδικού εντύπου υποβολής διασυνοριακού παραπόνου πρέπει να γίνεται απαραίτητα στην Αγγλική γλώσσα. Επίσης είναι απαραίτητα να υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας της εταιρείας (διεύθυνση), συγκεκριμένο αίτημα προς ικανοποίηση καθώς και αποδεικτικά έγγραφα.

Για την επεξεργασία της διαφοράς σας από το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Καταναλωτή της χώρας στην οποία εδρεύει η καταγγελλόμενη επιχείρηση, παρακαλούμε υποβάλετε ,με τον ίδιο τρόπο, στα Αγγλικά με όλα τα στοιχεία στη φόρμα συμπληρωμένα.

Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας για κάθε πρόσθετη πληροφορία ή τυχόν απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση.

Με εκτίμηση,
ΕCC-Greece​
Για να γλιτώσω χρόνο είχα συντάξει και τις τρεις αναφορές σε Ελληνικά και Αγγλικά ή Γαλλικά.
Έχω ήδη στείλει επιστολή γι' αυτό το χάλι στην αρμόδια ΓΔ της Ε.Επ. με κοινοποίηση σε διαφόρους φορείς (σωματεία μεταφραστών, μεταξύ άλλων).
Το ΕΚΚ Ελλάδας, σύμφωνα με την ετήσια έκθεση του ΣτΚ, έχει μειωμένα λειτουργικά έξοδα επειδή δανείζεται τις δομές του ΣτΚ και επειδή οι χειριστές υποθέσεων είναι υπάλληλοι του ΣτΚ οι οποίοι χειρίζονται τις καταγγελίες καταναλωτών σε εθελοντική βάση,πλέον των αρμοδιοτήτων τους.
Στην πράξη, 
Για τον φορολογούμενο πολίτη κάτοικο Ελλάδας: ΔΕΝ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙΤΑΙ, απλά (τζάμπα φόροι με άλλα λόγια)....
Οι αναφορές στάλθηκαν τον Μάρτιο, χρεώθηκαν σε χειριστές το Σεπτέμβριο ή τον Οκτώβριο. Η μία εξ αυτών οφείλει να υποβληθεί εκ νέου (άλλο ένα πεντάμηνο χάσιμο). η μία έληξε αισίως και η τρίτη εκκρεμεί.
Τα αντίστοιχα ΕΚΚ των άλλων χωρών διεκπεραιώνουν ερωτήματα και καταγγελίες γρηγορότερα και απαντούν με υπευθυνότητα.

Για τον κάτοικο Ελλάδας: Αν δεν γνωρίζει την Αγγλική, δεν μπορεί να ασκήσει το δικαίωμα του αναφέρεσθαι

Για τον καταναλωτή: Η αργοπορία της εξωδικαστικής επίλυσης της διαφοράς συνεπάγεται πιθανώς υλική και ηθική βλάβη
(σσ: έξι και πλέον μήνες χωρίς ακριβοπληρωμένο smartphone φταίω εγώ να τρέχω τον γερμανό προμηθευτή στα ελληνικά δικαστήρια για υλική και ηθική βλάβη επειδή δεν τηρεί τις υποχρεώσεις του στο πλαίσιο της εγγύησης; ).
Για τον επαγγελματία μεταφραστή: Η διοίκηση τον αντικαθιστά (και του "κλέβει το ψωμί"). Αναφέρομαι αφενός σε αναφορές που έχουν συνταχθεί σε γλώσσες που δεν γνωρίζει κανείς από τους υπαλλήλους του ΕΚΚ, αφετέρου στο γεγονός ότι α) οι συνταχθείσες από τον μέσο πολίτη αναφορές σε γλώσσες που δεν γνωρίζει πιθανώς να είναι εμπόδιο στη σωστή διεκπεραίωση του αιτήματός του β) τα κείμενα πιθανώς να είναι σύνθετα και να μην μπορούν να μεταφραστούν σωστά από τους χειριστές

Μεταξύ άλλων, στην τρισέλιδη επιστολή προς τις αρμόδιες αρχές της ΕΕ ζητώ πληροφορίες για το κόστος που επιβαρύνεται κάθε ευρωπαίος πολίτης για τη λειτουργία των ΕΚΚ και αν η μετάφραση συμπεριλαμβάνεται στις συγχρηματοδοτούμενες δράσεις


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 22, 2014)

You gotta be kidding me, Soc 
Unbelievable!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 22, 2014)

Τον Συνήγορο του Πολίτη τον έχεις σκεφτεί μπας και γίνει κάτι;


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2014)

To δικό μου κερασάκι:
_Παρακαλούμε να γνωρίζετε _

Τι σόι ελληνικά είναι αυτά; Δεν μπορεί να πει σας ενημερώνουμε, σας γνωστοποιούμε; (τώρα θα εμφανιστεί κάποιος και θα πει ότι είναι παλαιόθεν γνωστή έκφραση αυτή, άρα εγώ είμαι άσχετη)


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

Έχει κι άλλα γλωσσικά προβληματάκια («την οποία υποβάλλατε στο Δίκτυο», «Επίσης είναι απαραίτητα να υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας»). Ποιο είναι όμως το πρόβλημα εδώ; Ότι δεν έχουν αρκετούς μεταφραστές για να τα προωθούν προς κάποια κεντρική διεκπεραίωση και ζητάνε από τον καταναλωτή να επωμιστεί το κόστος της μετάφρασης;


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2014)

Νομίζω ναι, αν και θα περίμενα τη μετάφραση να την αναλαμβάνει κάποια κεντρική υπηρεσία κι όχι οι τοπικές και να γίνεται από τη γλώσσα στην οποία υποβάλλεται η αίτηση στη γλώσσα της χώρας που θα εξετάσει την αίτηση. 
Επίσης, γιατί μόνο αγγλική γλώσσα; Δεν έχουν βγάλει σπυράκια οι Γάλλοι ακόμα;


----------



## socratisv (Nov 22, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Τον Συνήγορο του Πολίτη τον έχεις σκεφτεί μπας και γίνει κάτι;



Σε αυτούς ετοιμάζω μηνυτήρια αναφορά για παράβαση καθήκοντος και προσβολή της προσωπικότητάς μου 



SBE said:


> To δικό μου κερασάκι:
> _Παρακαλούμε να γνωρίζετε _
> 
> Τι σόι ελληνικά είναι αυτά; Δεν μπορεί να πει σας ενημερώνουμε, σας γνωστοποιούμε; (τώρα θα εμφανιστεί κάποιος και θα πει ότι είναι παλαιόθεν γνωστή έκφραση αυτή, άρα εγώ είμαι άσχετη)



Η δικιά μου τούρτα (η επιστολή) είχε και τρία τέσσερα ορθογραφικά γιατί λόγω κούρασης δεν την πέρασα από ορθογράφο. Θα πέσει ο Ουρανός να με πλακώσει!



nickel said:


> Έχει κι άλλα γλωσσικά προβληματάκια («την οποία υποβάλλατε στο Δίκτυο», «Επίσης είναι απαραίτητα να υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας»). Ποιο είναι όμως το πρόβλημα εδώ; Ότι δεν έχουν αρκετούς μεταφραστές για να τα προωθούν προς κάποια κεντρική διεκπεραίωση και ζητάνε από τον καταναλωτή να επωμιστεί το κόστος της μετάφρασης;



Πρακτικά προβλήματα ελληνικού δημοσίου: Μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο οι διευθύνσεις του ΣτΚ ήταν ακέφαλες, οπότε πολλές υποθέσεις έμειναν πίσω. Μεταξύ άλλων, θα έμεινε πίσω και ο διαγωνισμός για μεταφραστές ή κάποια συνεργασία με τη μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του ΥΠ.ΕΞ.
Για όλα πταίει η υποστελέχωση για την οποία κλαίγονται διαρκώς! Οποτε το ακούω, η απάντησή μου είναι: Πρόβλημά σας.




SBE said:


> Νομίζω ναι, αν και θα περίμενα τη μετάφραση να την αναλαμβάνει κάποια κεντρική υπηρεσία κι όχι οι τοπικές και να γίνεται από τη γλώσσα στην οποία υποβάλλεται η αίτηση στη γλώσσα της χώρας που θα εξετάσει την αίτηση.
> Επίσης, γιατί μόνο αγγλική γλώσσα; Δεν έχουν βγάλει σπυράκια οι Γάλλοι ακόμα;


Η καταγγελία προωθείται αυτόματα και καταχωρείται αρχικά στο ΕΚΚ της κατοικίας του καταναλωτή. Εν συνεχεία, διαβιβάζεται προς διεκπεραίωση στο ΕΚΚ έδρας του προμηθευτή, το οποίο θα κρίνει αν θα την προχωρήσει ή όχι.
Κατά (άγραφο) κανόνα τα ΕΚΚ επικοινωνούν στα αγγλικά, ακόμα και οι Γάλλοι. Το "μόνο στην αγγλική" είναι συνέπεια της ελληνικής κακοδιοίκησης.
Το θέμα είναι αν χάνεται ουσία στη μετάφραση, ιδίως όσον αφορά το αρχικό αίτημα του καταναλωτή


----------



## socratisv (Nov 22, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ για το σχολιασμό. Μου δίνετε ιδέες για την επιστολή που θα αποστείλω με την ιδιότητα του επαγγελματία και αυτή του φορολογούμενου στο αρμόδιο Υπουργείο (για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ναι μεν ο ΣτΚ είναι ανεξάρτητη αρχή και έχει καβαλήσει το καλάμι, αλλά τραβάει από τον προϋπολογισμό του Υπ Ανάπτυξης). Ιδέες, σχόλια κοκ καλοδεχούμενα και με πμ ή email ώστε να τα εντάξω στην επιστολή.

Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα δημοσιεύσω και την επιστολή προς ΕΕ.

Η επιστολή εστάλη επίσης στην ΠΕΜ. Δεν είμαι μέλος της, ελπίζω ωστόσο να επιληφθεί του θέματος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2014)

Θα μιλούσα και με τη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή. Ο Συνήγορος Καταναλωτή αναλαμβάνει την εξωδικαστική επίλυση χρηματικών διαφορών, κυρίως, ενώ η Γ.Γ. είναι αρμόδια για τα διοικητικά πρόστιμα.


----------



## socratisv (Nov 24, 2014)

Ο ΣτΚ είναι ανεξάρτητη αρχή. Ως γνωστόν, οι υπάλληλοι των ανεξάρτητων αρχών πιστεύουν ότι δεν υπόκεινται σε κανέναν έλεγχο και έχουν καβαλήσει το καλάμι.Έχω βριστεί άσχημα με όλο το τιμ γιατί:
α) μου περιορίζουν παράνομα την πρόσβαση στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας (άρθρο 5Α Συντ.) και μου προσβάλλουν την προσωπικότητά μου επειδή τα ούφο δεν γνωρίζουν τι εστί ψηφιακή υπογραφή. Για το λόγο αυτό, δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με αρκετές αναφορές που τους έστειλα και ζητούσα εξωδικαστική επίλυση.
β) Με επιβαρύνουν άσκοπα ως φορολογούμενο επειδή δεν επικοινωνούν ηλεκτρονικά με εμένα, τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς (δημόσιο ή προμηθευτές) ενώ υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα. Το ετήσιο κόστος σε χαρτί, φακέλους και γραμματόσημα ποιος το πληρώνει;
γ) Με γράφουν στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια όταν τους ζητάω να μου στείλουν τον ΑΠ, τις επιστολές που επέστρεψαν τα ΕΛΤΑ (γιατί δεν μπορώ να λάβω αληλογραφία στο γαμωχώρι που ζω) ηλεκτρονικά, με σχετική βεβαίωση ότι τους επιστράφηκαν (Πάλι ΕΛΤΑ θα χρησιμοποίησαν τα ούφο). Σημειωτέον, ο ΑΠ οφείλει να αποστέλεται άμεσα...
δ) έχουν καθυστερήσει κατά πολύ τον χειρισμό διασυνοριακών υποθέσεων. Μια από αυτές αφορά το smartphone μου που κάθεται χαλασμένο από το Μάρτιο.
ε) αγνοούν βασικές αρχές δικαίου και στην τελική, δεν τους κτυπάω την πόρτα για να χάσω χρόνο, αλλά για να κερδίσω χρόνο από τη ζωή μου

Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος κινείται και ο ΣτΠ όσον αφορά την ηλεκτρονική επικοινωνία με τους πολίτες και την πρόσβαση στην ΚτΠ: εκτυπώνουν τις αναφορές που λαμβάνουν ηλεκτρονικά, δεν δέχονται αναφορές με απλό μέιλ παρά μόνο μέσω της πλατφόρμας, δεν δέχονται μορφές αρχείων όπως eml και zip γιατί δεν μπορούν να τις τυπώσουν, απαντούν με επιστολή ΕΛΤΑ χωρίς να έχουν ειδοποιήσει τον πολίτη όπως οφείλουν, μου έβγαλαν την πίστη μέχρι να λειτουργήσει το ακατοίκητο που έχουν. Πέραν αυτού, ο χειρισμός των υποθέσεων είναι επιφανειακός 

Οι υπόλοιπες Αρχές (ΕΕΤΤ, ΑΔΑΕ, ΡΑΕ, ΑΠΔΠΧ κοκ) λειτουργούν πάνω κάτω με τα ίδια στάνταρ.

Η ΓΓΚ, ασχολείται μόνο με την χάραξη πολιτικής προστασίας καταναλωτή και διοικητικά πρόστιμα. Οι αναφορές πάνε συνήθως αρχείο ή διαβιβάζονται σε αλλες υπηρεσίες (μέσω ΕΛΤΑ). Και εκεί γείωση πολιτών πέφτει.


----------

